# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Mikrotik!

## The Pathfinder

Dua te ndertoj nje Mikrotik me 3 Network Card, ku 2 prej tyre te sherbejne per WAN, dmth te marrin internetin nga dy routera te ndryshem, dhe te dale linja ne nje LAN. Bashkimi i dy linjave ne nje LAN.


Eshte e mundur kjo procedure?
Nese po, mundet dikush te me udhezoje ndonje tutorial, qofte edhe ne anglisht?

Kam degjuar qe ekzistonte nje pajisje me 2 WAN Port dhe nje LAN Port, por ne Shqiperi, kjo teknologji, fatkeqesisht nuk ishte futur akoma!
Por pikerisht kete gje dua ta bej me mikrotik!

Eshte e mundur kjo procedure?

Flm!

----------


## SRV

Mund te te ndihmoj vetem duke te treguar se tek shkolla e kuqe ne tirane nje shok i imi eshte perfaqsues i mikrotik.Dyqanin e ka 100 lart shkolles se kuqe.

Tek rreklama ke te shkruar ENS.

----------


## The Pathfinder

Faleminderit per sugjerimin!

----------


## OO7

> Mund te te ndihmoj vetem duke te treguar se tek shkolla e kuqe ne tirane nje shok i imi eshte perfaqsues i mikrotik.Dyqanin e ka 100 lart shkolles se kuqe.
> 
> Tek rreklama ke te shkruar ENS.


Aty te shkolla kuqe eshte ku thua dhe ti, ata din te ta konfigurojn mikrotikun me dy ose me shum linja interneti. Une kshu e kam te ndertuar mikrotikun por i kam te dyja linjat nga nje kompani e vetme, mesa kam degjuar linjat e internetit duhet te jen nga i njejti provider.

----------


## minimumi

Nje nr Telefoni Ju lutem sepse nuk e njohim Sh mire Tiranen

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:PCC#Example kap idene se si mund te behet balancimi pastaj thuaj qe te hyme ne detaje

----------

